# هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)



## My Rock (31 ديسمبر 2007)

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم ​ 

يسرنا ان نقدم لجميعكم اطيب التهاني و الأمنيات بمناسبة السنة الجديدة​ 
سنة 2008​ 
سنة جديدة, سنة سعيدة, سنة مع المسيح
سنة بركة, سنة محبة, سنة طول اناة...
سنة ثمار الروح كلها​ 
يسرنا ان نقدم لجميعك هدية بسيطة من منتديات الكنيسة
هدية افتتاحية لسنة لجديدة​ 
الهدية عبارة عن 10 ملفات مسيحية​ 
الجزء الأول منها 6 كتب رائعة عن الميلاد​
الميلاد - غريغوريوس النيسى وايرونيموس​
الميلاد - ثيؤفانيا ​
المفهوم اللاهوتي لليوبيل الألفى الثانى لميلاد المسيح - القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي​
تأملات فى الميلاد - القمص متى المسكين​
ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن الله - لقمص متى المسكين​
هَا أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم - ذهبى الفم​
حملها من الرابط التالي: بيمين الماوس و save as​ 
الجزء الثاني عبارة عن 4 ملفات صوتية لترانيم الميلاد​
يسوع اسمه عجيب - حياة افضل
لدنيانا قد اتيت - فاديا بزي
مسيحي للأرض جيت - فاديا بزي
شعبك يعلن بيك ايمانه (عمانؤيل الله معانا) - حياة افضل
حملها من الرابط التالي:بيمين الماوس و save as


شكر خاص للأحبة الذين تعبوا بتجميع الكتب و الترانيم و اقتراح هذه الفكرة التي ستعاد كل سنة بشكل جديد و افكار جديدة

ننبه ان الملفات مضغوطة و ستحتاج البرنامج التالي لفكها: بيمين الماوس و save as

اشكر بصورة خاصة كل المشرفين فردا فردا على تعب سنة كاملة في منتديات الكنيسة, اصلي في ختامها ان يجازيكم ابانا السماوي بكل عطية صالحة و يبارككم بكل بركة سماوية

بأسم الأسرة الأدارية نشكر كل الأعضاء المباركين و المحاورين لتواجدهم و دعمهم المتواصل لمنتدى الكنيسة
الذي بيهم و بجهود المشرفين اصبح اكبر منتدى مسيحي باللغة العربية في شبكة الأنترنت كلها خلال هذه السنة

متطلعين في هذه السنة الجديدة ان نبقى على عرش المنتديات المسيحية بجهودكم و بصلواتكم

متطلعين ايضا ان نضع خلفنا اي خلاف و اي سوء تفاهم و اي خصام حصل بين اي عضو في هذا المنتدى غافرين و مسامحين بعضنا البعض متجددين بالمسيح في هذه السنة الجديدة.

سلام الرب معكم جميعا و الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## Coptic Man (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

اجمل هدية من اجمل ادمن

كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك

وسنة سعيدة عليك​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

*الله هدية كلش حلوة
الله ييارك بيك و يقويك اكثر و اكثر 

و سنة سعيدة على الكل​*


----------



## marcelino (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

*كل سنه وانتم طيبين*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

اجمل هدية من اجمل اخ و اروع زعيم

كل سنة و انت طيب يا راجل يا طيب​


----------



## استفانوس (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

الرب يبارك منتداه
ليبقى دوما في الطليعة في الخدمة​


----------



## Michael (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

شكرا روكى وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
يا احلى ادمن فى اروع منتدى 
كل سنة وانت طيب 
و كل سنة و منتدانا
 بقيادتك انت و كوبتيك مان
 و باقى المشرفيين و ألأعضاء 
على قمة المنتديات فى العالم​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

ميرسى يا روك على الهدية الجميلة دى 
ربنا يعوضك وكل سنة وأنت بألف خير 
ومنتدى الكنيسة يكبر كمان وكمان ​


----------



## Tabitha (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*



شكرررا يا روك
بجد أحلى هدية - مع إن احنا اللي المفروض نجبلك هدية 


كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم


----------



## فادية (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك 
وكل سنه وكل المشرفين والادمز والاعضاء ومنتدانا كله طيبين 
هدية جميله قوي يا روك وهديتنا الحقيقيه هي وجودنا في هذا المنتدى المبارك 
تسلم ايدك وايد كل الي تعبو وساهمو فيها 
ربنا يبارككم جميعا 


​


----------



## twety (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

كل سنه وانت طيب
ربنا يباركك يازعييييييييييم
هديه جمييله جدا
ربنا يعوضك ويعوض تعب كل اللى شاركوا فى الهديه دى

كل سنه والجميع بخيييييييييير


----------



## artamisss (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

    كل سنه و انت طيب يا روك 
وربنا يبارك لمنتدى السنه دى كمان  ويفضل على القمه دايما 

وميرىسى على الهدايا  الرمزيه دى

ربنا معاك


----------



## candy shop (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

اعظم هديه بجد

يا اعظم روك يا زعيم

ربنا يبارك فى منتدانا الجميل الرائع

وكل سنه وانت طيب

وكل فرد فى المنتدى طيب​


----------



## Twin (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي حبيبي روك*

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك بجد *
*ويبارك كل من تعب في أعداد *
*هذه الهدية التذكارية العملاقة*
*ربنا يعوضه ويبارك حياته*

*ويارب يكون العام الجديد الثامن بعد الألفين*
*حمالاً ومكللاً بعناقيد الفل والورد واليسمين*
*وياليته يكون عام مثمر بحب جارف لا يدين*
*حب من أصل ونبع الحب إلهنا عمانوئيل الأمين*

*يارب يكون عام سعيد بلا حزن وألم*
*بدون جرح بدون دمع بدون كلمة ندم*

*يارب يكون عام مشرق عام مجيد *
*لنسير ملازمين خطوات الرب الفريد*
*لنخطوا من نصر لنصر بقلب أبيض جديد*

*قلب أبيض هبة من إلهنا الغالي الحنون*
*وهبه لنا يوم ان أنحنينا فخشوع وسكون*
*قرب المذود الصغير بعيداً عن الصخب والمجون*
*يوم أن رأينا المجوس والرعاه والملائكة المسبحون*
*في بيت لحم مدينة داود راكعون خاشعون مهللون*
*المجد لله في الأعالي *
*وعلي الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة*​


My Rock قال:


> اشكر بصورة خاصة كل المشرفين فردا فردا على تعب سنة كاملة في منتديات الكنيسة, اصلي في ختامها ان يجازيكم ابانا السماوي بكل عطية صالحة و يبارككم بكل بركة سماوية


 
*ربنا يديك الصحة يا روك*
*والله ممش عارف أقولك ايه ؟؟؟*
*بجد زعيم وما بتنسي حد *
*بس يعني كنت أكتب أسمي تحت لقب الجندي المجهول *
*علشان محدش يعرف يعني *
*هههههههههههههه*
*شكراً لكل المشرفين *
*محدثكم أخر الكل *
*ههههههه*​


My Rock قال:


> بأسم الأسرة الأدارية نشكر كل الأعضاء المباركين و المحاورين لتواجدهم و دعمهم المتواصل لمنتدى الكنيسة
> الذي بيهم و بجهود المشرفين اصبح اكبر منتدى مسيحي باللغة العربية في شبكة الأنترنت كلها خلال هذه السنة


*وأنا كمان أشكركم*
*توين "الجندي المجهوووول"*​


My Rock قال:


> متطلعين في هذه السنة الجديدة ان نبقى على عرش المنتديات المسيحية بجهودكم و بصلواتكم


*دة أكيد طول ما أنا هنا *
*ههههههههه*​


My Rock قال:


> متطلعين ايضا ان نضع خلفنا اي خلاف و اي سوء تفاهم و اي خصام حصل بين اي عضو في هذا المنتدى غافرين و مسامحين بعضنا البعض متجددين بالمسيح في هذه السنة الجديدة.


*لا متطلعش ولا تتمني *
*أي حد مش ناوي ينسي ويغفر للأخر *
*أنا وأعوذ بالله من كلمة أنا *
*هطردة *
*هههههههه*
*أصلي شايل منهم*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

*ميرسى يا أحلى زعيم وقائد *
*وأحلى أخ يرعى أخواته *
*كل سنه وأنت بألف خير *
*الرب يبارك حياتك *
*ويعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## menaglal (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

نشكرك أخى العزيز روك على هديتك الجميلة وكل عام وأنت بخير وحقيقة فكرة جميلة تستحق التقدير
والله يجعل السنة الجديدة علينا جميعا كلها خير و سعادة على جميع الأعضاء والمسيحيين جميعا يارب


----------



## antoon refaat (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

شكرا جزيلا يا زعيم جميل جداً يا ماي روك وربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## TATA.SAT2020 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

ميرسى يا احلى روك على الهدية الجميلة دى و دا كان و اجب علينا و ان شاء الله يكون المنتدى دايما متقدم بفضل مجهودك و ببركة صلوات القديسين
و كل سنة و انت طيب و يارب السنة الجديدة تكون سنة سعيدة علينا كلنا و ربنا يتمجد فيها و تكون مليانة بركة :014375~1100:


----------



## TATA.SAT2020 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

:014375~1100:*ميرسى يا احلى روك على الهدية الجميلة دى و دا كان و اجب علينا و ان شاء الله يكون المنتدى دايما متقدم بفضل مجهودك و ببركة صلوات القديسين
و كل سنة و انت طيب و يارب السنة الجديدة تكون سنة سعيدة علينا كلنا و ربنا يتمجد فيها و تكون مليانة بركة*


----------



## marco_koko_201 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

كل سنه ومنتدي الكنيسه بخير والرب يبارككم في حياتكم


----------



## samevo10 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

:yahoo:*ميررررررررسى. بجد مش لاقى حاجة أقولها لك يا روك غير ألف شكر على هذه الهدية الجميلة وكل عام وأنت وجميع الأصدقاء فى منتدانا الغالى هذا بخير. *


----------



## جاسى (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

*دايما مسبق بالخير
هههههههه
بجد ميرسى ليك وربنا يباركك ويبارك كل حد فى المنتدى ده الى بجد اكتر منتدى فى الدنيا بحبه
وكل سنه وكل واحد فى المنتدى ده بخير وسعاده وطيب ويارب تكون سنه سعيده جميله لطيفه عليكم بكل يوم فيها
ربنا يبارككم​*


----------



## fouly78 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

*ميرسي ليكم كلكم و كل سنة و أنتم طيبين و Happy New Year*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

ميرررررسى يا زعيم وربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك والى سننننننننننه جديده ومز يد من التقدم ودايما فى الصداره بأذن المسيح .


----------



## midooo (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

كل سنة وكل اللى فى المنتدى طيبين 
اعضاء 
مشرفين
زوار
ويارب السنة دى تبقى احلى من اللى فاتت


----------



## samer12 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

  تسلم أيدك روك
وكل سنة وأنت طيب
​


----------



## K A T Y (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

_*ميرسي يا زعيم علي الهدية الجميلة ديه*_​ 
_*احنا اللي بنشكرك علي تعبك ومحبتكم *_​ 
_*ومهما شكرناك صدقني مش هيوفي حقك*_​ 
_*وبنعمة وربنا وبيك وكل واحد هنا قدرنا نبقي اكبر منتدي مسيحي*_​ 
_*يارب دايما نكون في القمة *_​ 
_*كل سنة واحلي منتدي طيب*_​


----------



## KAATKOUT (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

أشكرك علي هداياك الرائعة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويعيد عهليك الايام وانت في ملئ البركة


----------



## أمير0105070212 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## أمير0105070212 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

:yaka:





أمير0105070212 قال:


> كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## veansea (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*



> متطلعين في هذه السنة الجديدة ان نبقى على عرش المنتديات المسيحية



امين يا روك امين يسمع من بوقك ربنا فى السنه الجديده



> متطلعين ايضا ان نضع خلفنا اي خلاف و اي سوء تفاهم و اي خصام حصل بين اي عضو في هذا المنتدى غافرين و مسامحين بعضنا البعض متجددين بالمسيح في هذه السنة الجديدة.


عشان خاطرك بس وعشان السنه الجديده
هسمع كلامك

وشكرا على الهدايا القيمه يا روك
ربنا يخليك لينا وتجبلنا هدايا كتتيييييير
ههههههههههههههههههههه
كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك


----------



## My Rock (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

شدوا حيلكم يا متسابقين لهدايا المسابقات...


----------



## maria123 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

شكرررا 
بجد أحلى هدية


----------



## christ my lord (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

*الف شكر ياروك على الهدايا الجميلة دى ...... الرب يبارك حياتك ......... كل سنة وانت طيب*​


----------



## mrmr120 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

كل سنة وجميع الشعوب طيبة 
وربنا يبارك حياتك ياروك​


----------



## evramman (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

*شكرا بجد علي المعايدة الرقيقة دي*
*وكل سنة والمنتدي كلة بخير*
*وسنة سعيدة علينا كلنا *
*.*
*.*
*صلولي كتير*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*افرام*​


----------



## danielgad (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

*برجاء مساعدتي في الحصول علي نص القراءة الارثوذوكسية في قراءة الكتاب المقدس و لكم جزيل الشكر . كل سنة وانتم طيبين .  
 Daniel Gad
*


----------



## ايرينى جورج (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

اشكرك
فانا لااجد كلمة غير الشكر تعبر عن كل ما تفعل من اجل المسيح ومن اجلنا​


----------



## s_h (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

مرسى على اجمل هدية جتلى


----------



## kingsoft (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

كل سنة و انتم طيبين
و الف الف شكر على هذه الهدية القيمة جداً


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

*+" شكراً ليك على الهدية الجميلة دى .. وكل سنة وكل المنتدى بخير .. "+*


----------



## wawa_smsm (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك ياروك على الهدية الجميلة دى.

وكل سنة وأنت وكل أعضاء المنتدى والمشرفين بألف خير.

ويارب تكون سنة جديدة وسعيدة علينا وعلى أجمل منتدى.

08:yaka:20​


----------



## peace_86 (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

الرب يبارككم مليون مرة...


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا شكرا كلش عل هدية .. و ايامكم سعيدة و كل عام ونتو بالف خير  

شكرا كتير مرة تانية و شكر لكل المشرفين و الاعضاء اللي ساهمو ببناء المنتدى اكثر و اكثر 

و كل عام و انتو بخيييييييييييير و كل سنة ونتو سالمين بل اردني ههههه


----------



## ابن الفادي (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*



*شكرا علي الهدية القيمة يا زعيم*
​


----------



## tom8144 (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

شكرا للجميع واطلب من الله ان يوفقكم في حياتكم


----------



## Meriamty (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

My Rock ميرسى جدااا على الهديه الجميلة 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## KAN ZMAAAN (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

*الأستاذ الفاضل والأخ الحبيب /MICHAEL
كل سنة وجميعكم بألف خير وصحة ، بصراحة إنت راجل محترم جدا ، ونشيط جدا جدا ، ربنا يبارك فيك ويحفظك*


----------



## marco_koko_201 (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــر يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا غـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى


----------



## BITAR (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

*كل سنه وانت اروع ادمن*
*وما اجمل هداياك *
*يا*
*ماى روك*​


----------



## My Rock (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*



BITAR قال:


> *كل سنه وانت اروع ادمن*
> 
> *وما اجمل هداياك *
> *يا*
> ...


 

الشكر للمشرفين الي تعبوا في توفير الملفات و تحقيق الفكرة 

و ما ننسى طبعا صاحب العطية الكاملة الذي من فضله صار لنا ان نكون  أَسْخِيَاءَ فِي الْعَطَاءِ كُرَمَاءَ فِي التَّوْزِيعِ، 

حسب وصيته و حسب وعده

مجدا لك وحدك يا رب


----------



## &MARKO& (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

_بجد انت رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع_


----------



## &MARKO& (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

_بجدانت رااااااااااااااااائع_​


----------



## فونتالولو (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

شكرا ليك ي اخى روك على الهدية المملؤة بركة​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

*شكرا ليك يا روك

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Ramzi (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

يا سلام عليك يا روك
تستاهل كل خير
فعلا انك قد المسؤولية
يا رب تكون هالسنه عليك سنة خير وفرح

وكل عام والبشرية بخيييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## padreg (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

سنة 2008

سنة جديدة, سنة سعيدة, سنة مع المسيح
سنة بركة, سنة محبة, سنة طول اناة...
سنة ثمار الروح كلها

أحلى هدية تلقيتها هذه السنة بركة الرب يسوع تكون معك يا زعيم ومعنا جميعاً آمين.​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير)*

شكرا ي احلى روك فى الدنيا ربنا يخليك لينا وتجبلنا هدايا اكتر واكتر


----------

